# Scallops, Roasted Mushrooms, Corn, Ponzu



## ironchef (Jun 21, 2008)

I was really happy with this dish. All of the flavors really, really worked well together. We had kind of a busy Friday night and I ended up selling I think 11 or 12 of these. At one point during the rush I had I think 7 or 8 on order sandwiched between 8 or 9 entree tickets. That was fun.

With fresh scallops, lately I've been starting to just get a really good caramelization on one side only, and then just lightly cooking the second side for medium-rare. I like the results better. The mushrooms were pan roasted with olive oil, butter, shallots, and garlic, then added to lightly sauteed sweet corn, then finished with a little sherry vinegar and finely chopped scallions. The sauces are a ponzu beurre blanc (my "go to" sauce), shiso oil, and thai red curry oil. 

*Caramelized Atlantic Diver Scallops*
_Warm Roasted Mushroom and Corn Salad, Shiso Essence, Red Curry Oil, Ponzu Beurre Blanc_


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 21, 2008)

Yo!!! check it out!!! Da Iron Chef is in da house!!!!

Looks good enough to eat IC.......beautiful!!


----------



## mudbug (Jun 21, 2008)

you did it again, man!  tell me about that ponzu sauce.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow - sounds and looks delicious - I'd have ordered one  Love scallops.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 21, 2008)

mudbug said:


> you did it again, man! tell me about that ponzu sauce.


 
Ponzu is basically a citrusy soy-dashi based sauce that's used with meats, seafood, and sushi in Japanese cuisine. Mine consists of dashi, soy sauce, rice wine vinegar, lime juice, yuzu juice, sugar, and water. When I'm making the beurre blanc, I add a couple of tablespoons to reduce with the cream. After I emulsify the butter and strain it, I add more ponzu if needed.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 21, 2008)

Your food always looks so beautiful.
My mouth waters!


----------



## HMGgal (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh man on man, that looks beautiful and delicious! My DH loves scallops and I'm kind of afraid of them. I need to take the plunge, I guess. I've had them at a restaurant in a nasty, cloying white sauce and you take a bite and you get a slimy mouthfeel and grit. Yeah, obviously not well prepared, so hence my fear.


----------



## college_cook (Jun 21, 2008)

Ironchef, what kind of pan do you use for your scallops?  I used to use a technique similar to what you described, heavy caramelization on one side, and very light on the other.  We used some heavy 8" black steels, and would lay the scallops in right before the oil began to smoke, and drop the heat to med-high.  When they had caramelized on the first side we would remove the pan from heat and turn the scallops and let them sit in there to finish while we sauced the plate and prepared the base for the scallop.  It was a good way for us to ensure that we didnt overcook them, and I rather liked the results; you always end up with fantastic looking scallops.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 21, 2008)

college_cook said:


> Ironchef, what kind of pan do you use for your scallops? I used to use a technique similar to what you described, heavy caramelization on one side, and very light on the other. We used some heavy 8" black steels, and would lay the scallops in right before the oil began to smoke, and drop the heat to med-high. When they had caramelized on the first side we would remove the pan from heat and turn the scallops and let them sit in there to finish while we sauced the plate and prepared the base for the scallop. It was a good way for us to ensure that we didnt overcook them, and I rather liked the results; you always end up with fantastic looking scallops.


 
CC, I like to use these particular pans for searing the scallops in:





We have both aluminum (shown) and SS fry pans and I'll use a certain one depending on the protein.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 22, 2008)

ironchef said:


> Ponzu is basically a citrusy soy-dashi based sauce that's used with meats, seafood, and sushi in Japanese cuisine. Mine consists of dashi, soy sauce, rice wine vinegar, lime juice, yuzu juice, sugar, and water. When I'm making the beurre blanc, I add a couple of tablespoons to reduce with the cream. After I emulsify the butter and strain it, I add more ponzu if needed.



very nice.  thank you!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 22, 2008)

You know, I'm seriously saving money because just once in my life, I wanna go to your restaurant, IC. Scallops are my favorite food in the world and they seem to be one of your favorite things to prepare. And I'm bringing my camera because I've got to have a pic before I eat it - your dishes are really art on a plate!!!


----------



## amber (Jun 22, 2008)

I too am a huge scallop fan.  That looks so delicious.  I love the way you present your food, very artistic as Fishers mom mentioned.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm one of those that truly believe that you eat with your eyes first, and that not only should food taste good, it should look good too. I'm a huge fan of abstract and surrealist art. Painters like Jackson Pollock and Salvador Dali serve as some of my inspiration for food platings.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 23, 2008)

The Chef de Cuisine from Alan Wong's (one of the top rated restaurants in Hawaii; Chef Alan has been a judge on Top Chef a few times) came in last night and we did an "impromptu" seven course degustation menu for his table. My special was one of the courses and they really liked it. I think one of the most stressful things for any cook or chef is when someone in the industry is eating your food. We can be some of the most critical diners out there.


----------



## JillBurgh (Jun 23, 2008)

Gorgeous and delicious. I could never make that, I wish you could make it for me to eat!


----------



## mudbug (Jun 23, 2008)

ironchef said:


> think one of the most stressful things for any cook or chef is when someone in the industry is eating your food. We can be some of the most critical diners out there.



and you did well, IC. bravo.


----------



## love2"Q" (Jun 23, 2008)

I wish i had the talent and creativity you show here,  Ironchef ..
everything looks amazing ..
and i am a sucker for scallops ..


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 26, 2008)

I want to thank you from the bottom of my heart, IC. I have just recently started on an extremely restricted cardio diet which is also less than 20% fat and nooooo butter or cream, etc. Well, scallops are on my list of "good" foods and happen to be my favorite thing in the world. But most restaurants make them heavy on the butter and rich sauces. So today, since I'm at the coast, I went to the seafood market and got some scallops and made them "ala IronChef" with a few modifications. They were freakin' awesome. I pan seared them in a very hot pan with olive oil, after having scored them like yours. But I made sure they were very dry first and seasoned with salt and pepper. They caramelized beautifully, were perfectly cooked, and my dinner guest said they were the best she had ever eaten!!! BTW, she is a very, very good cook who is brutally honest so I almost passed out when she said that. Thank you, IC, because no one has ever said that to me before and honestly, the scallops _were_ fantastic. It was the best meal I've had in a month (since the diet) and I'm almost giddy with satisfaction.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 26, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> I want to thank you from the bottom of my heart, IC. I have just recently started on an extremely restricted cardio diet which is also less than 20% fat and nooooo butter or cream, etc. Well, scallops are on my list of "good" foods and happen to be my favorite thing in the world. But most restaurants make them heavy on the butter and rich sauces. So today, since I'm at the coast, I went to the seafood market and got some scallops and made them "ala IronChef" with a few modifications. They were freakin' awesome. I pan seared them in a very hot pan with olive oil, after having scored them like yours. But I made sure they were very dry first and seasoned with salt and pepper. They caramelized beautifully, were perfectly cooked, and my dinner guest said they were the best she had ever eaten!!! BTW, she is a very, very good cook who is brutally honest so I almost passed out when she said that. Thank you, IC, because no one has ever said that to me before and honestly, the scallops _were_ fantastic. It was the best meal I've had in a month (since the diet) and I'm almost giddy with satisfaction.



That's really cool, I'm so glad your scallops turned out. The great thing about them is that they're great with flavors from pretty much all types of cuisines. Now that you've got the pan searing technique down, you can really experiment with different sauces. If your diet is okay with fruits, then try incorporating some fruit salsas with the scallops. 

 ---------------- Now playing: "What You Got" by Colby O'Donis ft. Akon via FoxyTunes


----------



## PeterAtwood (Jun 28, 2008)

I've been making scallops for dinner every week or two lately. I like them done in olive oil and butter and then finished with sherry. My wife has been going crazy for them and they are just delicious. So easy to do too. A bit on the expensive side but I figure it's worth it every now and then. Boy do they make the house smell good too!

I have not been able to get that perfect golden brown though. Mine always end up a slightly darker brown and I'm guessing that's probably from the butter in the high heat right? I'm not using drawn butter, just a big pat of regular butter. I do pat them dry with a paper towel before cooking them.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 29, 2008)

PeterAtwood said:


> I've been making scallops for dinner every week or two lately. I like them done in olive oil and butter and then finished with sherry. My wife has been going crazy for them and they are just delicious. So easy to do too. A bit on the expensive side but I figure it's worth it every now and then. Boy do they make the house smell good too!
> 
> I have not been able to get that perfect golden brown though. Mine always end up a slightly darker brown and I'm guessing that's probably from the butter in the high heat right? I'm not using drawn butter, just a big pat of regular butter. I do pat them dry with a paper towel before cooking them.


 
If you're going to add butter to the pan, the best way to do it is this: sear the scallops in just oil until nice and caramelized, turn over, add the butter, turn the heat down, then use a spoon to baste the scallops until rare to medium rare, about 30 seconds to a minute.


----------



## PeterAtwood (Jun 30, 2008)

Tried 'em again last night and got the sear perfect. I omitted the butter until removing them from the pan. Then added a big pat of butter followed by a generous splash of sherry to deglaze the pan. They would have been perfect to my taste if I had let them go just another 30 seconds or so, slightly underdone to me. I think it was because these scallops were larger than what I usually get. Anyhow, they were gobbled up in short order.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 30, 2008)

Looks and sounds great.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 30, 2008)

PeterAtwood said:


> Tried 'em again last night and got the sear perfect. I omitted the butter until removing them from the pan. Then added a big pat of butter followed by a generous splash of sherry to deglaze the pan. They would have been perfect to my taste if I had let them go just another 30 seconds or so, slightly underdone to me. I think it was because these scallops were larger than what I usually get. Anyhow, they were gobbled up in short order.


 
Nice color.


----------

